# Benzo Withdrawal



## rudy (Feb 20, 2011)

The cause of my withdrawal

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheSylarpetrelli?feature=mhum#p/a/u/1/s70Bq-eI7wQ


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Ive tried to tell people in here that benzoer are dangerous.

In Denmark they practically only subscribe them on psych ward or to very sick people. Sometime it sounds like the doctors in USA hand them out as candy.

I hate when I see a forum post where another DP-member tell another to try benzos... It highly addictive and the withdrawalsymptoms are horrible...

Good luck Rudy... Keep fighting.


----------



## rudy (Feb 20, 2011)

Teresa said:


> Ive tried to tell people in here that benzoer are dangerous.
> 
> In Denmark they practically only subscribe them on psych ward or to very sick people. Sometime it sounds like the doctors in USA hand them out as candy.
> 
> ...


You know what it is funny cos I am eurepean and canadian at the same time , I wanted to go to live in denmark cos it is the best system in the world !!
Here in North America the system is killing us ...


----------

